# Oasis 3: First impressions



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have had since its arrival last Thursday to play with my new Oasis 3 (aka 10th generation). I have to say, I’m thrilled with it. This Oasis has the clearest brightest screen of any Kindle I’ve ever seen since 2008. The screen is very even and the brightness is so bright, it’s impossible (for me) to use it above a 14-16 light setting. I was hoping when I read that there were more lights that this would be an improvement and, in my opinion, it certainly is. 

I wasn’t sure if I would like the warm screen feature because on my Kobo Aura One, I hate it. But, I have to say, the Oasis warm screen is a pleasure to use. It’s a warm Amber but does not diminish the clarity of the text. The ability to set the warm screen feature to automatically turn on and off according to my time settings is a joy.

To sum up, for me the star of the show on this Oasis is the screen, on both the regular and warm settings.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't spent a lot of time with my new Oasis3, but so far I really like it.  The screen seems very evenly lit and there are none of the cones like on the bottom of my PW2.  The color temperature control is very smooth and goes through a wide range of color temps so it is easy to make subtle tweaks.  I turned off the time-based color feature because I don't like devices deciding to change things without asking me first.  I have never seen a Voyage (or Oasis 1&2) so I can't compare the Oasis3 to them, but I am happy with it.

Although the 212 DPI PW2 screen didn't bother me, the new 300 DPI screen is much better.  I had installed a custom font on the PW2 (the DejaVuSerifEInk tweak by Katsunami on MobileRead) and - to me - it was a little better than Bookerly.  But when I put it on the Oasis3 it was a dramatic improvement over Bookerly and provides significant contrast enhancement.  Apparently the 300 DPI screen really made the custom font pop.  I sat there toggling back and forth between Bookerly and DejaVuSerifEInk just to convince myself I wasn't imagining things.

Like others have said, the auto sleep/wake function doesn't work with the new third party cover.  I have been thinking about ordering the Amazon cover but right now I'm just doing it the old fashioned way by pushing the button.

Wally


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time with my new Oasis3, but so far I really like it. The screen seems very evenly lit and there are none of the cones like on the bottom of my PW2. The color temperature control is very smooth and goes through a wide range of color temps so it is easy to make subtle tweaks. I turned off the time-based color feature because I don't like devices deciding to change things without asking me first. I have never seen a Voyage (or Oasis 1&2) so I can't compare the Oasis3 to them, but I am happy with it.
> 
> Although the 212 DPI PW2 screen didn't bother me, the new 300 DPI screen is much better. I had installed a custom font on the PW2 (the DejaVuSerifEInk tweak by Katsunami on MobileRead) and - to me - it was a little better than Bookerly. But when I put it on the Oasis3 it was a dramatic improvement over Bookerly and provides significant contrast enhancement. Apparently the 300 DPI screen really made the custom font pop. I sat there toggling back and forth between Bookerly and DejaVuSerifEInk just to convince myself I wasn't imagining things.
> 
> ...


Wally, the third party covers that work with the Oasis 3 will be coming out maybe next week. I've been in touch with Fintie and that's what they told me. They were caught by surprise by the repositioned magnet.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I was able to use it last night for a little while.  The screen is very crisp and clear.  Compared to my 02,  with the light setting on 11, the 02 looked more blue and the 03 was a nicer cream color.  I didn’t have the warm setting very high.  When I turned the warm setting off, they were about the same.  I also noticed the page turn buttons didn’t seem as loud.  I usually click on the bottom part of the button and there was almost no sound on the 03.  If I clicked the middle it was slightly noisier.  That sound never bothered me on the 02, just an observation.  I also noticed the very edge of the 03 was much smoother.  They both have a flush screen, but where the back is attached to the front, the 02 was raised and on the 03 not so much.  So far I like it a lot.  The warm color definitely makes a difference in the screen.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm very glad to hear these impressions.
I'm waiting until I can eyeball one in person before deciding whether or not to get one. The nearby Amz store didn't have one yet yesterday and I don't expect to be over there again for a few weeks.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

How is the battery life on this? I heard it was abysmal on the Oasis 2 (my sister went through two of them and both were bad).


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time with my new Oasis3, but so far I really like it. The screen seems very evenly lit and there are none of the cones like on the bottom of my PW2. The color temperature control is very smooth and goes through a wide range of color temps so it is easy to make subtle tweaks. I turned off the time-based color feature because I don't like devices deciding to change things without asking me first. I have never seen a Voyage (or Oasis 1&2) so I can't compare the Oasis3 to them, but I am happy with it.
> 
> Although the 212 DPI PW2 screen didn't bother me, the new 300 DPI screen is much better. I had installed a custom font on the PW2 (the DejaVuSerifEInk tweak by Katsunami on MobileRead) and - to me - it was a little better than Bookerly. But when I put it on the Oasis3 it was a dramatic improvement over Bookerly and provides significant contrast enhancement. Apparently the 300 DPI screen really made the custom font pop. I sat there toggling back and forth between Bookerly and DejaVuSerifEInk just to convince myself I wasn't imagining things.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the font you love? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Eilene said:


> Do you have a link to the font you love? I can't seem to find it.


It is an attachment to the first post in this thread:
https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224311

It's an old thread from before Kindle allowed custom fonts, so most of the following posts are no longer relevant. Just unzip the file and drop the 4 font files in the Kindle's Font folder.

Wally


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I really like the warm light as well. Not sure on battery life.  I just read for 21 minutes  and it drained by 2% I am sure more so with the warm light.  I wish we did not have to turn it up the settings so high to get a decent warm light.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> It is an attachment to the first post in this thread:
> https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224311
> 
> It's an old thread from before Kindle allowed custom fonts, so most of the following posts are no longer relevant. Just unzip the file and drop the 4 font files in the Kindle's Font folder.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Very happy with it. Battery life seems as good as my other kindles have been. Like the warm light more than I thought I would. Remember when people would complain and return their kindle if the screen had a yellow tint to it. Now we pay extra for this "premium feature".


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My O3 came earlier this week. After a few days use it seems to go through the battery slightly faster than the O2, maybe 5-10% or so, and maybe due to powering twice as many lights. The display is clear and good. The lights are not as white as the lights on my O2. You can see a definite warm cast and that is with the warmth setting at zero. I got the new Fintie easel case yesterday. It now turns it on and off again. Very glad for that. With the trade in credit and the purchase discount I'm happy with it. If I'd paid full price I think I'd be disappointed.


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

Anyone tried to read pdf files (journal / paper) in the new O3 (or O2)? I only have Paperwhite and O1. Reading pdf is definitely too small for my eyes.


----------



## LiteraryMatchmaker (Feb 2, 2020)

I am wanting to follow up on the battery life issue. I have the Oasis 2 and it is starting to have even less time than before with the battery life. Ugh. I read every night, for a couple of hours, more on the weekends. I know--not the 30 minutes Amazon says will let it last for six weeks. It doesn't even last a week anymore for me. I use no lights, and airplane mode. I love the seven inch screen. Should I consider the 3 for my birthday?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LiteraryMatchmaker said:


> I am wanting to follow up on the battery life issue. I have the Oasis 2 and it is starting to have even less time than before with the battery life. Ugh. I read every night, for a couple of hours, more on the weekends. I know--not the 30 minutes Amazon says will let it last for six weeks. It doesn't even last a week anymore for me. I use no lights, and airplane mode. I love the seven inch screen. Should I consider the 3 for my birthday?


Any electronic gizmo that relies on a rechargeable battery will, sooner or later, find that battery is not holding charge as well. When it's a phone or lap top that starts failing after an hour or so, that can be a real problem. For me, a kindle that holds charge for only a week vs 2 or 3 is not a big deal. It's easy enough to plug it in over night once a week. Even twice a week, really. I'd likely only have an issue if it couldn't hold charge for more than an hour or two 'cause I often read for MUCH longer stretches than that. Also, I have several devices, so can switch between if I need to.

But that's me. 

That said, they are currently running a 'trade in' program. You send back your current device and they pay you for it (looks like an Oasis would get you $75 in good, working condition) and PLUS you get 20% off a new one. So about $50 off the price of new (assuming lowest priced configuration) and $75 in gift card puts the 'price' to you at only $125.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I also got the oasis 3 at launch.  At that time the battery stayed at 100% if I turned my screen completely off then when I checked a few days later still at 100%. but now even after I shut off the screen immediately after charging the battery is now discharging power. When I open it up 2 days later power is down to 98% ( all this is idle not in use) and in 1-week power is down to like 75% to 80%  If I use the device regularly I end up being at 40% to 60% power in a week. Now, this does not include indexing or audible use.  My previous Oasis was worse. I had to charge it 4 times a week.

I am surprised that Amazon or third-party case makers has not developed a charging case for it. Something you can slip into the case as we have on cell phone battery cases.  

Alo I do not see why Amazon can not fix this issue. Ereaders like KOBO have fantastic battery life and no indexing issues so i don't see why amazon cant do it as well. I would rather have a large battery and have the device all the sa,e size than that hump  thing it has now


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

LiteraryMatchmaker said:


> I am wanting to follow up on the battery life issue. I have the Oasis 2 and it is starting to have even less time than before with the battery life. Ugh. I read every night, for a couple of hours, more on the weekends. I know--not the 30 minutes Amazon says will let it last for six weeks. It doesn't even last a week anymore for me. I use no lights, and airplane mode. I love the seven inch screen. Should I consider the 3 for my birthday?


I totally agree with my O2 not living up to the claimed battery life. I only read about 15-20 minutes a night and the battery barely lasts a week. In fact, just the other night the "low battery" message displayed... and I had JUST charged it a couple of days previously. I think I need to contact Kindle support.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Rats, my Oasis is out of warranty. Hmmmmmmmm... I think I got a SquareTrade warranty for it..... I better check that out.

Double Rats.... I didn't get the warranty on THIS unit.  Oh well. It still works. It only has a trade-in value of $75, so it's probably worth more to just keep it. Maybe.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I just ordered the Oasis three and I’m looking forward to getting it on May 10th. I’m trading in my Oasis 1 for it.
If I deregister my Kindle that will wipe everything off, right? I won’t do that until I get the new one and make sure I like it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

factory reset or de register should do it. I did factory reset when I traded in a basic for the O3. It went back to how it was brand new with nothing on it. I wasn't sure if de-registering would delete all my stuff on it. But resetting also de-registered the kindle.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Atunah said:


> factory reset or de register should do it. I did factory reset when I traded in a basic for the O3. It went back to how it was brand new with nothing on it. I wasn't sure if de-registering would delete all my stuff on it. But resetting also de-registered the kindle.


Thanks


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought about purchasing an Oasis 3, and as I have an Oasis 2, I will wait until another upgrade comes out.  I just cannot see paying the price to get the warm screen feature as much as I would like it.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

My battery was going down very quickly, I charged it yesterday and today it was already down to 60%. I called Amazon and they are sending me a new one tomorrow and picking up the old one.
Hopefully the battery will be better.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if this can eventually effect Kindles but there's a lot of talk that the European Union might require all cell phones sold in their area to have replaceable batteries.  What's known for sure is that they are considering doing this.  I don't think anyone knows yet if they actually will.

If they do the result is likely to be that a lot of phones, maybe most, we buy in the USA will also have replaceable batteries so they don't have to make European models and USA models, which would increase cost.

If that happens with phones who knows if Kindles and/or other technology might be next!

Personally I think this is a great idea.  My phone does have a user replaceable battery but the only way I can get that in a phone is to have a cheap phone.  More expensive phones have built-in batteries.  Wouldn't it be delightful if the Oasis was the only Kindle that still had a built-in battery. 

Barry


----------

